# [Guide] Kürschner 1-450



## undeadmen (10. Oktober 2009)

Kürschner-Guide​ 1-450​ ​ Mit Hilfe dieser Guide, werdet ihr in wenigen Stunden zum Großmeister der Kürschnerei aufsteigen. 

 Prägt euch beim Kürschnern folgende Formel ein: (Moblevel * 5 = Benötigte Fertigkeit). Beispiel: Ein Level 50 Mob erfordert die Fertigkeit 250 um ihn Kürschnern zu können.

*
*

*0-75* 


Wald von Elwynn

 Tipp: 70,79 ; dort respawnen die Eber in wenigen Sekunden.



*75-100* 


Westfall

 Diese 25 Skillpunkte ziehen sich etwas, da es in Westfall keine wirklich

 gute Farmstelle gibt. Einfach alles umhauen, was man kürschnern kann.

*100-150 *


Rotkammgebirge

 Neben dem Greifenmeister, gibt es viele von den schwarz-roten Minidrachen.

 Diese respawnen schnell. Alternativ gibt es auch die Eber die dort rumlaufen.

*150-205* 


Dämmerwald, in der Nähe von Dunkelhain

 Hier gibt es 2 hervorragende Stellen. 63,51 & 61,40

 In den beiden Lagern gibt es je 7-8 Werwölfe und um die Lager herum streifen sie auch in Scharen umher.

*
*

*205-255 *


Schlingendorntal, Umgebung von Nesingwarys Lager

 Alle Tiere in der Umgebung davon können gekürschnert werden.

 Tipp: Die Raptorenlager; dort befinden sich oft 10 Raptoren auf einem Haufen.


*
*

*255-275* 


Tanaris

 Umgebung von Gadgetzan.

 Hyänen und Krokolisken




*275-300* 


Un´Goro Krater

 Raptoren bei den Marschen im süd-osten.



*300-325*

 Höllenfeuerhalbinsel, Scherbenwelt

 Hölleneber

*
*

*325-375*

 Nagrand

 Tiere um Nesingwary´s Lager.

 Und dann Eleeks im Westen.

*
*

*375-400* 


Boreanische Tundra, Nordend

 Zum Schluss die Mammuts in der Tundra.



*400-450*

 Dann im Sholazarbecken skillen und

 Vio. Festung zu machen.

___________________________________________________________

*Edit: *

*
Kürschnerlehrer:*
_Lehrer der Allianz:_ 
Fertigkeit 1 - 300:
*Eladriel:* Darnassus (65,23)
*Balthus Steinschinder:* Eisenschmiede (39,33)
*Maris Granger:* Sturmwind (68,48)
*Remere:* Die Exodar (65,75)
Fertigkeit 300 - 375:
*Jelena Nachthauch:* Ehrenfeste / Höllenfeuerhalbinsel (55,63)
*Hansi:* Shattrath (64,66)
Fertigkeit 375 - 450:
*Frederic Burrhus:* Valgarde / Heulender Fjord (59,63)
*Trapper Jack:* Valianzfeste / Boreanische Tundra (57,71)
*Darik Marcks:* Dalaran (35,28)
_Lehrer der Horde:_ 
Fertigkeit 1 - 300:
*Killian Hagey:* Unterstadt (70,59)
*Thuwd:* Orgrimmar (63,45)
*Moorante:* Donnerfels (44,43)
*Tyn:* Silbermond (85,79)
Fertigkeit 300 - 375:
*Moorutu:* Thrallmar / Höllenfeuerhalbinsel (57,38)
*Hansi:* Shattrath (64,66)
Fertigkeit 375 - 450:
*Roberta Jacks:* Hafen der Vergeltung / Heulender Fjord (78,28)
*Tiponi Sturmgeflüster:* Taunka'le / Boreanische Tundra (76,37)
*Darik Marcks:* Dalaran (35,28)




Ich hoffe, dass euch meine Guide gefallen hat und das ihr schnell zum Großmeister werdet!


Aber kürschnert mir ja nichts weg =)


----------



## Nimbe (11. Oktober 2009)

hm jo schöner guide, im prinzip braucht man aber eh nur die schöne Formel xD aber nice work  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
/vote 4 sticky


edit: cool wär noch, wenns auflisten würdest, wo es alles kürschnerlehrer gibt sowohl allianz als auch horde.


----------



## undeadmen (11. Oktober 2009)

Darkguard3000 schrieb:


> hm jo schöner guide, im prinzip braucht man aber eh nur die schöne Formel xD aber nice work
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



danke =)

Hab die verschiedenen Lehrer editiert.


----------



## Assari (20. Oktober 2009)

Würd mich auch über einen Hordenguid freuen!


----------



## Dabow (10. November 2009)

Vielen Dank für den super Guide ... hat meinem Druiden nun auch endlich mal nen Beruf gebracht. Nachdem ich den Dicken hochgezogen habe, blieben bis heute die Berufe leider aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dexis (11. Dezember 2009)

ist natürlich eine tolle sache, dass er sich so eine mühe gemacht hat diesen guide zu erstellen, vor allem für diejenigen die nachskillen wollen. sehr ratsam, keine frage^^
ich möchte nur anmerken, dass - wenn man sich einen neuen charakter hochzieht - es eigentlich gar keinen großartigen guides dafür benötigt, weil man beim questen ohne probleme mit dem skill hinterherkommt. das ist bei den sammelberufen immer so.
nach der frage mit einem horden-guide hab ich doch glatt überlegt, ob ich was schreiben soll ;-) aber leider hab ich meine kürschner-fähigkeit kürzlich gegen das juwelenschleifen eingetauscht, fällt also nicht mehr in meinen aufgabenbereich *hust* xD


----------



## Dagonzo (12. Dezember 2009)

Ein Kürschnerguide braucht man generell nicht. Da wo man questen "muss" bleibt eh nichts weiter übrig als das zu nehmen was da ist. Das heisst während des Questens braucht man eh nicht darauf zu achten weil man automatisch hochskillt. Ist man 80 und levelt den Kürschnerberuf nachträglich hoch ist das eh innerhalb weniger Stunden geschafft. Dafür braucht man keinen Guide. Sind Mobs grün oder grau geht man einfach in ein höheres Gebiet. Was einfacheres als Kürschnern gibt es nicht. Naja es gibt ja Webseiten die solche dubiosen Guides sogar verkaufen.^^


----------



## Erdwusel (15. März 2010)

Anstelle von Tanaris und Ungoro Krater kann man auch in die östlichen Pestländer.
Ich denk mal, das dieser Guide besonders für Todesritter wertvoll ist, da sie ja generell von vorne anfangen müssen.
Und da ein Dk sich ja zur Archerus porten kann, ist man schneller in den ÖPL als in Tanaris. Dort kann man die Hunde und Fledermäuse kürschnern.


----------



## Idiocracy (15. März 2010)

@ undeadman ...

Starkes Stück, dass Du ohne Hemmungen einfach Passagen einer bekannten Seite kopierst, obwohl dort groß und breit steht, dass kopieren *verboten* ist ...
Hättest wenigstens soviel "Eier" haben können und eine Quelle dazu angeben ... Nein, statt dessen gibst Du den "Guide" als Dein Werk aus ...


----------

